# Help us change UK surrogacy law



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Can you help us with persuading MPs to support surrogacy law reform? We need all the help we can get before December. More info at:

http://www.brilliantbeginnings.co.uk/blog/help-us-change-uk-law-on-surrogacy-act-now


----------

